# First time lambing question



## Mateo (Mar 27, 2020)

Hi,

I have an ewe who just had two lambs this afternoon at about 1pm.  The first one looks great.  He's up and sticking with mom.  I have seen her at least attempt to drink a bunch of times today.  The second lamb seems a little sluggish.  He did eventually stand up.  (took about 30-45 mins). I have seen him attempt to eat, although i have no idea if he's actually getting any milk.  How long do I let nature run it's course before bottle feeding or giving him colostrum?  He laid down about 30 minutes ago and hasn't moved since.  Where as the other one laid down at the same time but was already back up and moving around when i just went out to check them.

So, how long do i wait before doing something and then what do i do?  Can i just give him some colostrum replacement and leave him with mom?  Once I intervene and I stuck with a house lamb?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Mateo (Mar 28, 2020)

Made it through the first night with them!  
After I wrote this post i went out and checked.  The lambs had traded spots.  Lamb 1 was sleeping and lamb 2 was up and bouncing around.  So that made me feel better about them.  Checked them first thing this morning and they're both up and checking things out.  The ewe is letting them nurse and gets a little defensive if i get too close which i think are all good things?

So for future reference, when do you typically intervene with a new lamb and what is the first thing you do?


----------



## Ewesosillyfarmstead (Apr 12, 2020)

Glad to know they’re ok. I’m not sure I would have waited over night to see if baby made it through. I’d be a nervous nelly. Thanks for letting us know. I am also new to sheep and lambing. Waiting on our ewe to drop any day now. I think. Lol.


----------



## Sheepshape (Apr 12, 2020)

Mateo said:


> when do you typically intervene with a new lamb and what is the first thing you do?


Most lambs suck straight away after they have stood.Some take a while....maybe an hour or two. Check the face is clear of membrane if you are present at the birth, then leave mum to lick the lamb off fully. If the lamb is coming 'bum first', pull it out straight away and clear the face, then offer the lamb to mum. Dip the torn umbilical cord in 10% iodine solution....right up to the navel (to avoid joint and navel ill). Get someone to hold mum and pull the teats a couple of times to ensure that there is colostrum (and to dislodge any wax plugs). Let the lambs do their own thing if at all possible....the vast majority do. Lambs take tiny and frequent sucks afterbirth, and the colostrum from mum is best absorbed in the first 4 hours. It will continue to be absorbed for 24-48 hours after which time mature milk will be produced by the ewe.


----------

